# Which moving company out of these three



## Carmelinarose (Dec 4, 2013)

We are moving from WI to NZ this fall and I have received quotes from the following companies: 
Allied
Atlas
United
Any experience with these three or any other companies you recommend?


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Used Allied to move from NZ to Australia, they were OK, I really think its up to the packers you get on the day. We had two lots pack our home over three days. The first two packers on the first day were brilliant and second group not so good. The people who delivered our goods in Australia were fantastic and they were another company that worked with Allied in OZ.
I have moved internationally several times and really could write a book on moving companies, have some personal advice, for whats its worth.
Get at least 3 quotes and pick the middle one
Make it known to the management that you want their senior packer and tell them you will be home and watching when they pack.
Do some pre sorting, before the quotes and have a really good clean out. 
Explain to the packers, whats really precious to you, I have antique china and it was packed so well the packers could drop the box from a height and nothing would move.
Keep an eye on any large personal bags the packers bring in, I have had friends that had things "Walk"
If in doubt about what to take, take and sort out at the other end, some things like furniture can be expensive in NZ
BE CARFUL WITH WOODEN FURNITURE, this one I learnt the hard way. When we moved to Australia, we bought all our beautiful wooden side tables and dinning table. With the change in climate ,from the damp to the heat of Sydney, all the furniture split and opened up within months of arriving, so its something to think about.
Just for fun, here is the funniest true story about moving companies. Friend moved from Australia to NZ, my friend gave the packers morning tea, cakes and things. Six weeks later, customs in NZ called them to come down and explain what was in their container, the packers, packed the morning tea, milk, sugar and cakes, true!!!


----------

